# Auto Logout Changed in Latest App Update?



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have not done extensive testing but it seems that the latest update may have changed the auto logout feature. I kept the app in the background for 5:30 and it did not log me out or even warn me.

YMMV

On Android device.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hmm, I will check it out tomorrow. 

It would be nice if uber kept us up to date with all these changes to the app.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have not done extensive testing but it seems that the latest update may have changed the auto logout feature. I kept the app in the background for 5:30 and it did not log me out or even warn me.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> On Android device.


Warning: Uber also changed my phone number without telling me!


----------



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that too, the app used to be so needy when I was running another app and had Uber in the background. Now not so much. Android as well


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That would be nice. Then we could stare at the riders app even longer. 

I jus wish on both apps that they would be zoom out to a 5 or 10 mile radius at start up.

Then as you get closer zoom in sooner.

Android too.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

iPhone still making u prompt to stay online


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Raider said:


> iPhone still making u prompt to stay online


After how long?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> After how long?


2-3 minutes, i don't know...really annoying when you're trying to watch porn in the car and the warning comes on and destroys your erection


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Update: I think I had in Uber in the background long enough to hear the warning tone. I wasn't clocking it at the time. I believe it was around 15 minutes.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah I had noticed this at first. Because normally within 3 minutes you'd have to click to stay online. All day it never prompted me. But near end of my Uber shift, had it in the background (not sure how long),and it did prompt me. Seems like it might be a lil longer than 3min now though


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Just timed it to 15 minutes on Android


----------

